# What the hell!



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Bwahahahah!!! Take a look at this. Someone just got very 
bored. He says its an 88 Sentra. Looks like a Corolla to me. Since when does the B12 use the GM Quad-four motor? CA18DE swap, lookout, theres a new swap in town 

http://www.ratemyride.com/profile.php?uid=32815


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

its possible its an 88 STANZA. i know its a stanza , just not sure what year. the ca20e is not that bad of a motor by the way.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

how come toyotas always look similar to nissans anyways?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, it prolly is a Stanza. I'm not sure if y'all were able to catch my sarcasm. I'm yet to figure out why the Corolla and B12 looked so similar.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

it's a toyota they have the factory mag type looking hubcaps and they door handles on the stanzas are either black plastic or body colour, my nieghbours have a 88 and my best friend has a 1991


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

the b13's and the early 90's (i think could be later) toyotas bear a pretty strong resemblance


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *it's a toyota they have the factory mag type looking hubcaps and they door handles on the stanzas are either black plastic or body colour, my nieghbours have a 88 and my best friend has a 1991 *


 its a stanza dude. i ve seen enough of them to know


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

even if it is he's still retarded it's not a sentra for sure


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

true , but now that i look at it . the old cressidas do favor the stanza in some ways


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

some they're frickin identical


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's an 88 stanza and these cars have carried the CA title for along time. It will accept a Jap Spec CA18DET better than our sentra would and to accomodate japanese wiring. It looks better than a sentra and has all the finer amenities that our sentras di not come with. But it's a stanza and it's heavy, but it will still make a great sleeper.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

it dont freakin look better than a sentra!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It does and it's 100x more comfortable!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

heh, i like the body kit, simple solution to the low cost want to look cool look


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya but, the comfort comes from beating the shit out of others with the sentra badge.....


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Ack, Stanzas are too big to be that. I'm pretty sure it's an AE92 corolla.

-Matt


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Ack, Stanzas are too big to be that. I'm pretty sure it's an AE92 corolla.


 Bro, for the last time it's a 1988 Nissan Stanza and not a corolla. Since you say it's big, when have you known a corolla to be big? And anyway, the stanza's design is very similar to that of the B12 sentra only tad bit widder, more luxurious and heavier to say the least.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Look at the rear side window. See the line there. Corollas don't have that, nor do the Sentras. It a Stanza. We got one for sale in the newspaper for $1000. Ya think it's worth checking out?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It can actually be a really nice car! It is forgotten just like our sentras so don't pee on it.


> We got one for sale in the newspaper for $1000. Ya think it's worth checking out?


 If it's in good condition, it would be a good investment with some good potential as well as you being different. I mean it comes with a CA20E and is a very comfortable car with all the power options and can easil house both the SR20DET and the CA18DET with no chasis modifications.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

How is the handling characteristics. I need a car that can turn really good with not too much invested. I also saw for $3500 a 90 Sentra Sport Coupe (just what I want) with power everything, sunroof, and only 70K on the clock. Seems a little high though. I want something really different. The real ladies aroung here like guys with really different cars. Even their not impressed with Civics and Cavaliers. Insurance claim asshole called yesterday, missed his call, but he is wanting to settle my claim real soon. He says any less than $5K, i'll get a damn lawyer. The sweet smell of another lovely B12 is comeing real soon.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Stanzas are pretty cool and they handle just fine. Same as a maima, just smaller.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The Stanzas share the same chassis right/ were the early Maximas, don't they? Man i'm just full of questions this morning


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Stanzas are their own bosses and their in a class by themselves. Kinda like the stinky fat that had flies flying around his ass hole! They were made to compete with accords, camrys and 626's. If I didn't know any better, I would buy one and just boost the hell out of it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Bro, for the last time it's a 1988 Nissan Stanza and not a corolla. *


 ***** Hey guys, I got in a little late to this party, but BoostBoy definately knows what he is talking about. It is a T12 Stanza, I knew it the first second I looked at the picture. For those that thought it was anything else, shame on you.  
Long live the Boostman!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I can see how he might have thought it was a toyota, but it is definately a stanza.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What's throwing me off is the front headlights. They do not look like any Stanza that I have ever come across. Must be an earlier generation. All of the Stanzas I have seen have the corner light built into the headlight> one piece. And it was clear, too. Not amber color. 
Do you mean a U12 Stanza?(Typo?) I never came across a T chassis Nissan.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah the lights are what makes me think of toyota too. All the stanzas I have seen were all rusted up, but this one looks really nice.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have determined it not to be the following
>Sentra (duh)
>Stanza (headlights or taillights different)
>Corolla (Same reasons for Stanza)

I actually do believe it may be an old Mazda 626. I found a 83 626 that had very similar lines, but more rounded. I believe it not to be any Toyota, but I will keep searching.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

For the last time, it IS a Stanza. Go here for some pictures of the headlights on a Stanza. They are identical to the one linked here.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What, are there two generations of the Stanza i'm not aware of. Look at ebay, they have 2 Stanzas, a 90 and 91. The taillights and headlights look nothing alike. I am starting to wonder if it may be a Sentra after all. The side profile of the headlights look like the Sentra's.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Did you click the link I put up to an 87 Stanza?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

This computer wouldn't let me link to it, but I finally tracked down a few pics. It's a Stanza alright. Something like a 87-89 modle year. Most likely an 88 like the guy had listed. They changed the body style in 90. Aparently all of the Stanzas I have seen are post-90.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Thanks blown This model stanza ran from 1987-89 with each year the exterior and interior distinguished themselves. The vehicle in this post is an 88 and it is in extremely great shap besides some doe-doe head poking fun at it. Very quiet riding car with some good potential. Too bad it was over-looked.........


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Too bad it was over-looked......... *


Until now. I'll keep that car in the bcak of my head, knowing just what it's true potential may be.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i said it was a stanza , but no one wanted to listen to the little guy anyways , i like the early model stanzas. the front end on them just seeems neater than a b12 for lack of a better description.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey super sentra, you still looking for a sentra coupe? theres one near me that has a broke timing belt and needs some engine work, but it seems to be in good condition, its only 400 bucks too! if i had the space or the $$$ that i am spending on my car id'a bought it already!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Where ya located? Dickhead Insurance claim adjuster guy called a few times (I missed the calls) is wanting to settle. You said belt, ummm, E series motor I take it? I'm looking for a 89-90 with the GA16i. Then again, those Pulsars running the CA18DE are looking pretty spiffy Down to a Pulsar SE or a Sentra SE. 18 years old and I love the old school Nissans. My dad is right, I'm not all there. I can get a bad car and work on it, since this Grand Prix has cheap insurance costs and takes all the hell I can give her. Sweet, everything seems to be falling in place lately. YES!! A string of good luck


----------

